

Show HN: Hey Python Django boys and girls, what do you think about my project? - jparicka
https://projectcloudly.com/demo

======
27182818284
Said my connection is not private :(

~~~
karmakaze
Yes, complains about self-signed root CA. Is the https: necessary?

